# Can Anyone Give Me Info On An Old Shakespeare President No.1970 Model GD



## bassmastermjb (Apr 8, 2004)

Just picked an old Shakespeare President No.1970 model GD W/ matching stainless steel rod in mint condition.Just a real nice piece from the days gone by and was wondering what it might be worth. I can send pics to an e-mail if that will help.........Mark


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

circa 1947 reel has value of $32. Rod maybe $20 to the right person. I have the same reel in my basement.


----------

